

Microsoft Said to Speed Windows Upgrades to Once a Year  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-11-29/microsoft-said-to-speed-windows-upgrades-to-once-a-year

======
btgeekboy
If they're gonna go the Apple route, go the whole way: don't make me ask for
permission to install software I've licensed on my computer (via software
activation). Charge a reasonable amount ($20? 30?) and charge that same amount
to SMB customers. Don't make massive UI/UX changes in each release.

~~~
goggles99
Not mimicking Apple, but all software and OS's today. How many major software
companies come out with a new version of their product every 3-4 years???

------
brusch
That's exactly what I didn't like. Maybe I had the worst possible time to
"experiment" with OS X (it was the moment they changed from their power mac
CPUs to the Intel CPUs) and it sucked. Three years later no new software ran
on the Mac. I would have to update to OS X 10.5 or 10.6 and the performance
sucked.

This made me really prefer the Microsoft way of doing business. But this seems
to change now.

I really wished they didn't try to copy the bad parts of Apple too. My only
hope is that they try to cater a little bit more to business customers who
prefer stability.

Hopefully they bounce back from the way their headed with Windows 8, where it
looks like they completely forgot their business customers.

~~~
dagw
_Windows 8 looks like they completely forgot their business customers_

It's probably more a case of ignoring them for this release cycle rather than
forgetting them. I suspect businesses will be back in full focus next update.

~~~
gbeeson
That is where my thoughts are as well - business customers make a large mind
share that I cannot imagine that they would ignore. I am hoping that Windows 8
as it is right now is the foundation for a more enterprise friendly set up.
Please notice 'hoping' - I am equally prepared to not be surprised if this is
it so to speak. Can't imagine that but hey, stranger things have happened.

------
lini
I really hope that this will be a consumer thing only. Enterprise IT will not
like having to upgrade & test all their systems each year.

~~~
robmcm
I really hope it's an enterprise thing. Enterprise need to get better at
upgrading and testing systems, otherwise as developers we are stuck
accommodating the lowest common denominator. _cough_ IE6 _cough_

~~~
michaelhoffman
Why do enterprise customers _need_ to change their ways? Developers provide a
service to them, not the other way around. Although if you don't want to
support customers using old software, you don't have to. Maybe someone else
will.

~~~
natecavanaugh
Enterprises are changing because their customers want _more_. More services,
more products. This drives the business units to try to deliver, and often
they need better tools. But when the IT department becomes the bottleneck and
the roadblock to delivering, people look to other methods like cloud based
solutions. Or they just push for their own initiative internally and try to
convince IT later. But either way, enterprises need to move faster because the
rest of the world is. The current system is broken and if they hope to stay in
business, they'll adapt. Not because developers hate IE6, but because their
customers want more features, and their best employees will move to better
jobs.

------
nextstep
Wow. Are they just going to attempt to mimic Apple in every aspect of their
business? It's not a bad idea.

~~~
mc32
I'm not sure Apple are their guide; I htink it's more that they react more
slowly to market forces.

It's like someone in a swift boat and someone in a row boat, they tale the
same course, but the row boat seems to be imitating the swift boat while in
actuality both are reacting to the river's course -one more swiftly.

